# color filters for lightbar



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone have a know a good site to order color filters/inserts for light bars ??? I need (2) purple filters/inserts for my Federal Signal Jetsonic lightbar.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

purple????

try www.awdirect.com


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Omaha Plowboy;436184 said:


> Anyone have a know a good site to order color filters/inserts for light bars ??? I need (2) purple filters/inserts for my Federal Signal Jetsonic lightbar.


you can try Camp Safety Equipment in Cincinnati Ohio... They may be able to hook you up. YES PURPLE is out there... Have a DARE cruiser in town that has a Vector with all Purple. He got them from Camps...


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 4 purple filters/inserts, just need 2 more too finish the side off. 3 front plus a clear, 1 back need 2 more, and have a clear. Turned ally lights too face backwards. Nice for extra lights backing up.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Omaha Plowboy;436303 said:


> I have 4 purple filters/inserts, just need 2 more too finish the side off. 3 front plus a clear, 1 back need 2 more, and have a clear. Turned ally lights too face backwards. Nice for extra lights backing up.


You don't need filters for clear!


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Why do you need purple lights for plowing snow?


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

dmjr77;436367 said:


> Why do you need purple lights for plowing snow?


Don't need, but they are legal. I just happen too have 4 purple filters, only need 2 more too finish the bar off. (each side takes 8 filters. 4 front, 4 back.) One side is blue and and the other is purple. Just cheaper too buy 2 purple filters.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Pirsch;436349 said:


> You don't need filters for clear!


Actually yes you in Federal Signals "Jet" series lightbars.

The only exceptions being if you wanted an all clear lightbar, or had colored domes.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Omaha Plowboy;436398 said:


> Don't need, but they are legal.


I find it very stange you can run any color for plowing.

If I could chose my color I would be running blue. It is not necessarily my favorite color but it is my favorite color LED.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I know around here purple are for funeral cars


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Without any filters, it's way too brite. I wouldn't want too blind anyone or cause anyone too wreck their car. The domes are clear. I called the local PD and they said red is the only color I can't legally run. A buddy had 4 purple filters and I bought 6 blue and 4 clear filters off ebay. Just haven't seen a couple purple filter on ebay for a decent price lately. If I can't find them, www.lightbars.net has the blue ones for $2.50 each. If I have too buy 6 more, wouldn't be the worst thing I guess.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

dude get amber its what everyone else runs....not to get on your case about it but someones going to see purple lights going off and think the circus is in town and not think safety


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

DBL;436483 said:


> dude get amber its what everyone else runs....not to get on your case about it but someones going to see purple lights going off and think the circus is in town and not think safety


 Everybody does have amber, that's why I don't. I like too be different. Believe me, purple and blue gets everyone's attention just as well, if not better then the amber does. Besides, 2 purple filters or 6 blue filters is less money out of my pocket then 12 amber would be. Oh well if they think a circus is in town, as long as they can see me and don't pull out infront/behind me while I'm working, LOL.


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

Omaha Plowboy;436463 said:


> I called the local PD and they said red is the only color I can't legally run.


Not to deny that you may be able to run purple, but I wouldnt take the word of the cop you spoke to at the station. A lot of cops really dont know the laws as well as they should.

I would call your DMV and ask them.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

m00nraker;436556 said:


> Not to deny that you may be able to run purple, but I wouldnt take the word of the cop you spoke to at the station. A lot of cops really dont know the laws as well as they should.
> 
> I would call your DMV and ask them.


 That's a good point, I'll do that with in the next day or 2. I don't fore see any issues though.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Just for grins I looked up the Nebraska state law because as mentioned sometimes the local officers are not well versed with the emergency lighting laws.

This is what I found for Nebraska:

Section 60-6,230
Lights; rotating or flashing; colored lights; when permitted.

(5) Blue and amber rotating or flashing lights may be displayed on vehicles used for the movement of snow


I doubt that you would ever have a problem as you have not yet up until this point. This is just an FYI.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Eclipse;436647 said:


> Just for grins I looked up the Nebraska state law because as mentioned sometimes the local officers are not well versed with the emergency lighting laws.
> 
> This is what I found for Nebraska:
> 
> ...


Cool, think I just might have too order 6 more blue filters. I know where too get those fairly cheap.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

One of the local muni is running green/yellow on thier whelen bars. Looks good with something other than yellow. They stand out and catch your eye.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I just called "Wiseguys" www.lightbars.net and order 6 blue filters. $24.00 including shipping isn't bad. Should have then next week. No biggie to me, I just didn't want amber like everybody else, LOL.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

nevrnf;436653 said:


> One of the local muni is running green/yellow on thier whelen bars. Looks good with something other than yellow. They stand out and catch your eye.


Green is either Command (fire service) or Security guards.

FYI on the visibility issue... 
Most Visible Clear
Next Amber
Followed by Red
Then Green
Darkest Blue/Purple


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Pirsch;436775 said:


> Green is either Command (fire service) or Security guards.
> 
> FYI on the visibility issue...
> Most Visible Clear
> ...


I guarantee you my blue bar is PLENTY bright lol. Here purple is for funeral and you will get a ticket if you run it, and you don't have a dead guy in the back. That could be an entirely different ticket........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Omaha Plowboy;436489 said:


> Everybody does have amber, that's why I don't. I like too be different. Believe me, purple and blue gets everyone's attention just as well, if not better then the amber does. Besides, 2 purple filters or 6 blue filters is less money out of my pocket then 12 amber would be. Oh well if they think a circus is in town, as long as they can see me and don't pull out infront/behind me while I'm working, LOL.


You might want to take a look at your STATE LAWS.
It may be illegal for you to have them on on public property.
If you are running any lights that are not amber and below the roof line thay may be illegal in your state too.

If you wish to look like a side-show on private property than that is your right.

Most if not all states require that you use a AMBER light while plowing snow just like everyone else.

lastly in a lot of states like MN, if your lighting is a desecration to other drivers it can be illegal to run.
This steamed from all the accent lighting the kids wear running on the pocket racers...lol
fyi


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

```
Green is either Command (fire service) or Security guards
```
These are on dump truck and pickups used for street maintenance department.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

if you don't have a dead guy in the back. That could be an entirely different ticket........:drinkup:[/QUOTE said:


> I'm sure that some of the hired help is DEAD Weight! LOL Do you think that would count?
> 
> Funeral's here in Ohio are Amber, even the escorts use amber, Ohio took away the escorts reds so now those cycle guys are blocking intersections and dancing trying to get out of the way of traffic! Dumps, Street Dept,, Personal Plows, anything that isn't an emergency/public safety vehicle is Amber. Red FD/EMS, Red/Blue or Blue/Blue is PD. Atleast showing forward. Can't have clear to the rear and not supposed to have amber to the front on Emergency Vehicles here.


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

Pirsch;436775 said:


> Green is either Command (fire service) or Security guards.
> 
> FYI on the visibility issue...
> Most Visible Clear
> ...


That is very debatable. Florida State police did a pretty good study on which color is most visible depending on the situation(i.e time of day, weather, etc)

...I'll see if I can dig up the link.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

m00nraker;437090 said:


> That is very debatable. Florida State police did a pretty good study on which color is most visible depending on the situation(i.e time of day, weather, etc)
> 
> ...I'll see if I can dig up the link.


don't worry about it...I'm just going by NFPA 19, Not a big deal.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

No one I called had (2) purple, only one place had any at all, and they wanted too sell a set of 16 for damn near a hundred dollars. I'll be happy with all blue I I guess. I'm attaching a pic of what I have at the moment.







Just missing (2) purples on the back side.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Xoopiter-Jeff;436819 said:


> Ihave a dead guy in the back.


I thought I had seen every kind of ballast.


----------



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

*Advice on the lightbar*

NH law allows amber for plowing and utility purposes. Any other color (Red,Blue, White, Purple) is not legal for plowing and utility purposes. I would suggest you check with you state laws to what color is permissable for plowing. It might be worth your effort to save yourself a hefty fine and/or a summons to court.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

dmjr77;437746 said:


> NH law allows amber for plowing and utility purposes. Any other color (Red,Blue, White, Purple) is not legal for plowing and utility purposes. I would suggest you check with you state laws to what color is permissable for plowing. It might be worth your effort to save yourself a hefty fine and/or a summons to court.


Already have. Here in Nebraska, blue is legal for plowing. Local PD said purple was legal too, but already order 6 more blue filters for the side that is currently purple.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got BLUE on both sides now. Looks pretty good, and attracts plenty of attention. I'm keeping a eye out for a good deal on (4) AMBER inserts. I'm sure BLUE AMBER BLUE rotators would really light up the night.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

With regards to emergency lighting, amber is a universal color that all states accross the country use as "warning". Each state has there own specifications as to what colors are legal for different duties... On Long Island Blue is reserved for Volunteer Firefighters, Green is for volunteer EMS, Red/Clear forward facing Red/Amber rear facing for Fire Apparatus, Police and Red/Clear forward facing Red/Blue rear facing and purple is reserved for funerals as a courtesy light... Every state has there own sets of rules... For example I was pulled over in Connecticut for supposedly speeding and the P.O. made a comment regarding my blue responding lights in my grill and in my windsheild and Blue is reserved for Police in Connecticut... When I told him I was a firefighter on L.I. he was cool about it but said I should cover them when traveling out of state. I know they make "Out of Service" signs for lightbars when traveling out of state.... I told him as long as I did not put them on then I wasnt breaking any laws and he agreed and let me go with a speed warning... He was a nice guy... 

Anywho my point is it is different in all states... 

Traditionally the color red was always used for emergency vehicles because red meant STOP in a traffic signal therefore the logic is when people see red they automatically associate it with stop or slow down, and you guessed it, amber is the caution light in a traffic signal therefore amber is used as warning lights on many construction and plow vehicles... 

Regarding visibility there have been numerous studies... And some I dont personally agree with... All as I know is NY state just revised there MV&T laws so that Police vehicles can now display the color blue out the rear of the vehicle... I can tell you from my experience travelling alot of the state roads in NY the blue rear facing lights definately grab your attention much better that the traditional red and amber...


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

About 1984 I was Upstate NY for my grandmother's funeral. The car our family down here had a full RED bar going across the roof and the car looked like a State PD cruiser. We were sitting on the side of the road waiting for the Hurse when a State Trooper stopped and ask what was going on. He actually had us light up the bar going to the place where we burried her.

He told us that we needed to either cover them when we got done or to make it so it wasn't in service. He met us the next day where we were staying to see if we did what he instructed. He about had a coronery when he saw we took all the old seal beam bulbs out. 

NFPA 19 is kinda the Federal Guideline for the use of warning equipment and I know alot of places do that. That NFPA guideline wasn't even written back then but the majority of the states are following it to the letter for lighting.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Here in Nebraska, city /county plows run Amber/Blue combo strobes. I've seen a few other plow trucks running Blue lights. I just want too do something other then what 90 + % of all others are doing. Want to be all legal, and attract attention when need be, but still be different.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey if its legal, all the power to ya... I guess in Nebraska no emergency vehicles use the color blue... BLue and Purple must look good together.... I also would love to see blue and green in a light bar... That must look cool... A couple of volunteer fieman also are volunteer EMS and they have seperate responding lights blue when they are coming to the firehouse and green when responding to the Ambulance quarters... Some places are strict enforcing the different colors for different services... Personally I think its stupid, technically the law states they are COURTESY lights and gives you no authority to break the MV&T laws while responding... Whether they are green, blue, orange etc why distinguish the two different agencies by the color of their lights doesnt make sense to me...


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

They use the combo of Blue and Red, but not strait Blue.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Last time I was on Long Island I saw cruisers with multiple lightbars. Looked like one stacked above and behind the other. 

Personaly I feel pretty strongly about the issues with light recognition. Everybody wants to add or change colors to their bars, up here all the police were putting red or amber or both on their bars a few years ago, using the excuse that those colors are more visible than blue. Well that's just stupid. The blue is not AS visible, but when it's a high powered multi-head lightbar, no one is failiing to notice it. All it does is confuse people, they don't know what they are approaching. Same with Fire, out newest engine has 8 emergency lights on the back, 2 are red and 6 are yellow! They say it's NFPA required but it isn't. So from behind it looks like a highway department sander. Again, the amber is visible further away, but no one could miss the truck if it were all red because they are super bright lights!
Mass is the same way, their utility trucks complain people don't slow down for them, so they get authorized to run a blue light to the rear. People got used to that now they don't slow down at all, even when there is a cop there.
I think that the recognition factor is far more important than the visibility. Because you can prove one color travels through the air farther and brighter than another, shouldnt be enough to change everything and Eff it all up. Like I said, a 100 watt light may be visible for a mile in one color and only 3/4 mile in another. As long as it can be seen long before someone runs into it, whats the difference? I say it's more important for the approaching traffic to immediately identify whether it's police, fire/rescue or a tow truck.
You can bet that the federal government is trying to come up with a plan to standardize all warning lighting. Problem is it would be really hard to teach everybody a new system. For instance, I grew up with blue for police so I think that's how it should be. When I lived in New York it seemed so ******** to me that police had red, and whenever one came up behind me with the lights on I wouldn't immediately realize what it was. So if the feds were to mandate one or the other color for all police it wouldn't work. But they probably should get everybody else in line and organize it a little better. I think snowplows should be classified along with wreckers and utility trucks and use amber as a cautionary light. Volunteers should be given whatever color their fire trucks and ambulance use, so people know who is coming and give them the respect they should have and move out of the way. You can't tell me that their aren't places where POVs with different colored lights aren't given the right of way like a firetruck is. I did a lot of volunteer fire/rescue work for years, and had to respond to scenes or to the station in my own POV, so I had red lights and a siren. Before I got the siren it was very difficult to move traffic. I doubt that people would pay any attention if I had a color other than red (or blue).

So, I don't think the feds are going to try to change my cruisers to red, or NYs cruisers to blue, it just wouldn't work. But I foresee them getting involved with caution warning lights. They are already mandating things with wreckers, like clearing roadways in a certain time period and not running the beacons while towing. I bet their behind NHs new warning light permit.

Personally I can't see any reason why private or municipal plows should use anything but amber. In fact Ithink it should be required, which it isn't here. NH "allows" the use of amber lights on a private plow, but doesn't require it. So most don't run one at all, which I feel is dangerous.

Sorry for the long post, this is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

Detroitdan;449547 said:


> Last time I was on Long Island I saw cruisers with multiple lightbars. Looked like one stacked above and behind the other.
> 
> Personaly I feel pretty strongly about the issues with light recognition. Everybody wants to add or change colors to their bars, up here all the police were putting red or amber or both on their bars a few years ago, using the excuse that those colors are more visible than blue. Well that's just stupid. The blue is not AS visible, but when it's a high powered multi-head lightbar, no one is failiing to notice it. All it does is confuse people, they don't know what they are approaching. Same with Fire, out newest engine has 8 emergency lights on the back, 2 are red and 6 are yellow! They say it's NFPA required but it isn't. So from behind it looks like a highway department sander. Again, the amber is visible further away, but no one could miss the truck if it were all red because they are super bright lights!
> Mass is the same way, their utility trucks complain people don't slow down for them, so they get authorized to run a blue light to the rear. People got used to that now they don't slow down at all, even when there is a cop there.
> ...


 I can understand and respect your feelings. Last season I started off with a mini Amber light on the roof of the K5. It was practically useless. Nobody paid any attention. Had quite a few close calls. Certain lots up on the North side of town the idjets would rush in and park directly in your path. Right infront of you or behind you. Very obvious where you need to go. I honestly believe they wanted me to hit their cars so they could collect some insurance money. As soon as the fullsize lightbar went on all that stopped. I do like the Blue lights just because it stopped the above stated problem. Honestly, I think all emergency vehicles (Police, Fire and Rescue, Ambulances, ...) should use Red lights. Stop signs/stop lights are red. Red lights have always meant pull over and stop as long as I can remember.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Dan I agree with you regarding all construction/tow/plow vehicles should be amber as a standard. I have been noticing alot of pov's including construction/tow vehicles putting hideway strobes in their taillights therefore there is no distuinguishable difference between work trucks and emergency vehicles... This is why I think emergency vehicles should have blue at least out the rear to distinguish themselves... As far as pov's responding to fire departments, on L.I. they are considered courtesy lights, which I think is also stupid, If I respond to the firehouse in my pov and then drive a firetruck to a scene with lights and sirens why cant I do the same in my POV. I have my "emergency vehicle operator" certificate... I am sure it has to due with insurances but I think it slows down responses. Nobody looks in there rearview mirror to let you pass... Lets face it, even in an emergency vehicle, most people are oblivious to them and do not know what to do... There should be stricter guidelines enforced or taught to new drivers when learning to drive... Everyone is so distracted with their cell phones, ipods, portable navigation, etc I think more and more people are now driving with their heads up their asses... A motoe vehicle is a weapon and can kill therefore when you operate one you should respect it at most people dont especially new drivers... My suggestion is join the fire service and see what happens to the human body when a Fujitsu cabbover box truck rear ends a cement truck stuck on the side of a highway... See what that looks like and maybe people will slow down...

Wow what an off topic rant, sorry guys,,,


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Dan, I also agree with you on the distraction of multi-colored lights. I was coming home the other night from plowing a driveway and a vehicle was coming at me. I first only saw the bright white strobe lights. I thought it was an ambulance and began to pull off to the side of the road to give it room to pass (very narrow 2 lane road). As the vehicle came closer, the amber strobes appeared. It was just a snowplower and not an emergency vehicle.

You're also correct about snowplowers up here in NH not using any emergency lights at all. It hard to tell if it is just a P'up truck backing out of a driveway or someone in the business.

Fran


----------

